# Anyone here use a Dutch Oven much?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks!

I'm a member of another site that's much like this one but it's devoted to wood working. They too have an "Off topic" forum which is equivalent to our "Sound Off". A little while ago someone there started a thread about using the Dutch Oven he just received as a gift. He posted a link to a site that has a BUNCH of very good sounding Dutch Oven recipes. I really want to give some of them a try. Years ago I bought a Dutch Oven and got it seasoned but have only used it a couple times. The problem is that it's designed to be used in a camp fire. It has three short little legs on the bottom and the top has a rim around it so you can stack coals on the top. I'd like to use it but I'm not going to screw around building a camp fire to do so. I'm sure that many of the recipes would work fine if the bottom of the pot was flat. I could preheat the pot on my electric stove and then transfer it to a preheated oven to do the cooking. I really don't want to spend $50 or more for a new one. I was thinking about just using my angle grinder and cutting the legs off of the one I have and then it should work fine.

Do any of you out there use a Dutch Oven in this manner? If so, does it work OK? I'd hate to ruin this one if it's not going to work. Thanks for any input you may have.

Take care.

John


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

If you would use it more without the legs, I see no reason not to cut them off! I have several without legs, and one HUGE one with legs. The one with legs I have never used.......


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool!

That's kind of what I thought. Looks like it's time to dig out the old face shield and extension cord. Gotta love when sparks are a flyin'! :lol::lol:

Looks like there may be some new recipes to add to the repertoire by weeks end. 

John


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a ton of dutch oven cook books if ya want to borrow them. Gives ya something to read with all that down time ya got.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Mission accomplished!

About ten minutes with my angle grinder and I'm almost ready to go. 



















There's one recipe on that site for Beef Burgundy that you serve over egg noodles. That one will be one of the first. 

John


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

You should have left the legs on. It's designed this way so you can set it on a safe surface and place hot coals under it. The lid is flat in order to put coals on top. This makes an outdoor oven. To use in a conventional oven, just place it on a cookie sheet. You can also hang it off a tri-pod and place it over a fire. We use one every day at deer camp. Do not cook tomatoes or other acid foods in it. You will need to re-season the bottom where you cut the legs off to keep it from rusting.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah the legs are useful if it's going to be used outside. But that's not going to happen very often. With a flat bottom, I can put it on the burner of my electric stove for the first stage of some Dutch Oven recipes. Then when that part is done, I can just drop the lid on and set it on the oven rack and it'll be good to go. I've had the thing for about ten years and only used it outdoors twice. I bet this way I'll use it fairly often.

John


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

About 6 years ago I ran across a set of cast iron on sale at Costco's for $14.00. It had the same dutch oven with lid, lid handle, medium and small frying pan, reversible griddle and carrying case. I bought 3 sets and gave one to my friend for Boy Scouts and the other to my friend that owns the deer camp. I went back an hour later with more money to buy more but they were all gone. We use them all the time.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jpollman said:


> Yeah the legs are useful if it's going to be used outside. But that's not going to happen very often. With a flat bottom, I can put it on the burner of my electric stove for the first stage of some Dutch Oven recipes. Then when that part is done, I can just drop the lid on and set it on the oven rack and it'll be good to go. I've had the thing for about ten years and only used it outdoors twice. I bet this way I'll use it fairly often.
> 
> John


Well in that case... The only problem with it is on an electric stove. I have a gas stove. I have a problem with my wok. The metal grates around the stove top burners on my stove are square and the ring the wok sits on doesn't fit right. Without the ring, the wok doesn't sit properly on the burner. I'm going to have to make a square ring for it. Oh well, improvise, adapt and overcome.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

In time, I think you'll find that the pot you have now will be one of the most versatile items in your kitchen. Mine started out as a camping pot only until it made its way into the kitchen and its been there since. Now I don't know what I'd do without it. If you really like it, you should consider getting an enameled piece to add to your collection. Good luck.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I don't think my wife would appreciate me putting mine on the glass top stove....


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Success!!!

I didn't have the ingredients for Beef Burgundy, but I did have what I needed for Irish Soda Bread. I finished seasoning the Dutch Oven yesterday and was anxious to give it a try with the modification I made. The Irish Soda Bread is simple as can be. It just came out of the oven and I can't wait to try it but it smells wonderful.










I think I'm going to rapidly find those ten pounds I lost recently. :lol:

John


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

That's going to make one mighty big sandwich.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

petronius said:


> That's going to make one mighty big sandwich.


Or just a lot of little slices of buttery heaven. :lol:

I couldn't wait for dinner and while it was still warm, hacked off a hunk and hit it with some butter. It was absolute HEAVEN! 

John


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

All this talk about dutch ovens and not one fart joke.

I'm severely disappointed. 

Your bread looks great! Send a loaf to me please..


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Man that looks good, I been looking for a Dutch oven...... send me a slice or two !


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

diztortion said:


> All this talk about dutch ovens and not one fart joke.
> 
> I'm severely disappointed.
> 
> Your bread looks great! Send a loaf to me please..


I forgot, is that when you close all the windows, or you pull the covers over her head?

Time to make some Irish stew and corn bread with butter and honey.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I saw an episode of Good Eats the other night. It was on Dutch Oven cooking. Had had a recipe for Sourdough bread in the D.O. It looked easy and very good. Well it was easy for the first part, I'll let you know in a bit on the second part. It's gotta cool a bit before I can slice it. The whole house smells AWESOME!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Years ago ran across a recipe for English Muffin bread. I gave it a try and it was great.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Heck, I wish I would have seen this thread earlier. In any case, I have no problem with using my tripod dutch oven on the stove or in the oven. However, I use a gas stove and the smaller burner circumference probably makes the difference right there. Probably my favorite dutch oven recipe is jambalaya.


----------

